# jurel



## varella

Numa receita culinária diz assim:  Abrir la lata de jurel y quitarle el espinazo, para que quede perfectamente limpio. 

Por favor, agradeceria a quem me informasse o equivalente em português, deste ingrediente!

Abraços e obrigado,
                                 Varella


----------



## MOC

Normalmente, Carapau.

Aliás, como é lata, talvez sardinha. Mas tinha a certeza que jurel era carapau. Que estranho.


----------



## Eva Maria

MOC said:


> Normalmente, Carapau.
> 
> Aliás, como é lata, talvez sardinha. Mas tinha a certeza que jurel era carapau. Que estranho.


 
Varella, 

Bemvind@ ao fórum!

Además de Carapau, que te propone MOC, he encontrado:

- Charréu, Chicharro, Carapau-branco

EM


----------



## MOC

Eva Maria said:


> Varella,
> 
> Bemvind@ ao fórum!
> 
> Además de Carapau, que te propone MOC, he encontrado:
> 
> - Charréu, Chicharro, Carapau-branco
> 
> EM




Charréu nunca ouvi. Chicharro ou melhor "tchitcharro"  é como lhe chamam numa terra aqui ao lado, mas penso que seja um termo regional.


----------



## Tomby

Sem dúvida se trata do *carapau*, mas se não estou errado, nunca vi uma lata de carapaus, ao invés da cavala ou da sardinha. Vendem-se nas lojas de peixe. 
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## MOC

Tombatossals said:


> Sem dúvida se trata do *carapau*, mas se não estou errado, nunca vi uma lata de carapaus, ao invés da cavala ou da sardinha. Vendem-se nas lojas de peixe.
> Feliz Domingo!



Foi precisamente isso que me fez ficar na dúvida, como escrevi na minha primeira resposta.


----------



## Mangato

MOC said:


> Normalmente, Carapau.
> 
> Aliás, como é lata, talvez sardinha. Mas tinha a certeza que jurel era carapau. Que estranho.


 
Não e sardinha, e outro peixe. Chamas tambem chicharro en espanhol. Acredito que xurelo en Portugal

Carapau, xurelo, chicharro. Inclisive chincho


----------



## MOC

Mangato said:


> Não e sardinha, e outro peixe.  Chamas tambem chicharro en espanhol. Acredito que xurelo en Portugal




Nunca chamei xurelo a carapau. Chicharro já e sou português. E eu sei que carapau não é sardinha. Disse só que de lata só conhecia sardinha. Carapau nunca vi.


----------



## varella

Aloh!...  MOC, EVA MARIA, TOMBATOSSALS E MONGATO!!!!

     Muitissimo obrigado por me tirarem a dúvida, fico muito grato!!!!
     Beijos e abraços de:  Varella

     Mas não pensem que vai parar por aquí!...   Já encontrei uma lista de pelo menos 17 termos culinários que gostaria de receber os equivalentes em português, do Brasil, pois o português de Portugal, nem sempre tem os mesmos significados...   Tenho contato com meus primos em Aveiro...  Sou do Rio de Janeiro...   Não sou um expert em cozinha, mas gosto da culinária internacional, a qual tenho uma pequena coleção de receitas e de vez em quando as pratico.
     São eles:
Hongos (hongos sêcos), echalotes, semillas de sésamo, paltas, cederrón, aji panca, ajies en vinagrete, arvejas leche evaporada, queso curtirolo, mirin hinojos cantimpalo, albarracas, pesto papines e Perejil ou Berejil...   Este último não sei se é um erro de escrita ou se são duas coisas diferentes.

    Grandes abraços a todos!!!


----------



## MOC

Vou dar os nomes desses termos em português de Portugal porque são os que sei. Nos casos em que for igual sempre será uma ajuda.

Hongos são tipos de cogumelos, e hongos secos são por exemplo isto. Isto chama-se Porcini. São cogumelos secos. Neste caso são porcini, mas podem ser outros. Não faço ideia como isto se chama em português.  Eu chamo a isto porcini mesmo, mas há outros tipos de "hongos secos".

Echalotes calculo que sejam chalotas, que por acaso também se chamam assim em Espanha. São um tipo de cebolas pequenas. Só conheço por esse nome também. É isto.

Semillas de sesamo são sementes de sésamo. É isto. Veja pão com sésamo.

Palta é abacate.

Ají Panca é um tipo de pimento.

Ajíes en Vinagreta são pimentos em vinagrete que é um molho que leva vinagre e outras coisas.

Arvejas são ervilhas.

Leche evaporada é como leite condensado só que sem adição do açucar.

Cu*a*rtirolo é um tipo de queijo.

Mirin não sei exactamente o que é. É um condimento para adoçicar.

hinojo é uma erva aromática. Chama-se funcho aqui. Há quem lhe chame erva doce.

Papines são batatas pequenas e por fim perejil é salsa. Berejil deve ser erro digo eu.

O resto não sei ou não me lembro.


----------



## varella

Ok!...   Valeu, MOC!...  Já me adiantou muitissimo!

Será


----------



## varella

Desculpe-me a falha, é que eu ainda não estou com prática neste forum e assim eu erro de vez em quando...   Mas como eu estava tentando dizer, é que: será que a leche evaporada não seria aquele "creme de leite", o da caixinha ou lata, da Nestlé, por exemplo?
     Abraços,
                 Varella


----------



## nusa

varella said:


> Numa receita culinária diz assim: Abrir la lata de jurel y quitarle el espinazo, para que quede perfectamente limpio.
> 
> Varella


 
Olá:
Muitas vezes ouvi chamar ao "chicharro", "jurel".

Mas, como "se quita el espinazo"? Não sera "quitarle la espina"?


----------



## MOC

varella said:


> Desculpe-me a falha, é que eu ainda não estou com prática neste forum e assim eu erro de vez em quando...   Mas como eu estava tentando dizer, é que: será que a leche evaporada não seria aquele "creme de leite", o da caixinha ou lata, da Nestlé, por exemplo?
> Abraços,
> Varella




É este por exemplo.
É por exemplo o leite que às vezes se usa nos produtos diet ou light. É pastoso e parece até creme claro, já que lhe foi retirada a água, mas isso também o leite condensado é. A diferença é que a este não é adicionado açucar.
Não terá visto isso em alguma receita dietética?


----------



## Mangato

Vou tentar ajudar

Perejil = Salsa  herba aromática semelhante o coentro
Cederron: Axo que nem com muita fome se come. CD room, elemento dos micros
Cantimpalo: Pequena cidade espanhola en Segovia. Nome comercial de un enchido de porco curtido que la facem.

Um abraço a tudos, e disculpas pelos erros gramaticais

MG


----------



## Vanda

Oi Varella, como você mesmo disse: é novo neste fórum, portanto ainda está aprendendo o pulo do gato.
Um deles: uma pergunta para cada tópico. No caso de palavras relacionadas, para que você não abra um monte de tópicos de cada vez, então, junte-as sob um mesmo tema. Por exemplo: temperos, peixes, etc., para que tenham uma certa lógica quando outros foreros forem procurar as mesmas palavras, ok? 
Regras 10 e 11:


> 10 - Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.
> 11- Before posting in a forum, please read the posting rules for that forum. They are listed in one of the first threads at the top of the page.


----------

